# I have made a decision.



## wellerfeller

As some of you may know I am not very hot on the grooming, I find it a huge commitment I can't always keep. So to keep Weeller comfy and looking smart he has regular appointments at the groomers and has been kept short for the last year and a half, since his adult coat came through. While I love having him short and smart I have decided I am going to give the long coat a go again.
He was due in this Wed but after his walk yesterday and rolling in cow pats, he has had a bath today. Lots of shampoo and matt splitting with lots of conditioner in his coat, well his legs mainly as they are the worst for getting matted. Weller is now looking rather nice.
So I have lots of different brushes and combs but no decent ones so what is the one brush/ comb you DIYers cannot do without? I am going to order which ever is recommended and I am not going to get him cut short, long full coat here we come 
This may not be a success but it's worth a go. I am going to put more effort into grooming and hopefully in a while I will be able to post pics of my boy in a beautiful full coat ( or shaved where I have given up and sent him to the salon )

Here's hoping my matt Gods are on their holidays for a while!!!


----------



## JoJo

You are funny and little bit crazy, but I like it...

Having a long coat in my opinion depends on one main thing, staying on top of matts and as we know with some coats this can be a hard challenge .. stick with it Karen and I will try the same with my pack lol .. well they are very short at the moment so I have a way to go lol ... approx an inch and a half all over  

Let the growing commense ..


----------



## colpa110

Unfortunately there is no magic comb... believe me I had searched high and low for it....what is working for me best at the moment on Betty's very thick ,soft fur is to first comb it with a Karli coarse comb and then brush with a ball pin slicker or if i am feeling particularly mean the green Les pooches brush...I don't have to worry about Ted at the moment as he only has cobweb fur


----------



## MillieDog

Good girl Karen, I think, you may have bitten off more than you can chew 

There are a lot of coat lengths in between short and long. Millie is about 2inches at the moment.

My favourite grooming tools. 
Slicker Brush
Decent Metal Comb
Bull Nosed Scissors - Roseline make
Thinning Scissors - Roseline again
Long Scissors - Still roseline, but not totally necessary if you go for clippers.
Anders ACG single spped Clippers & Comb Attachments.
Mikki Matt Breaker
Grooming Table - luxury item but almost essential as it has a great non slip base.

I'm looking forward to seeing Weller grow a lovely long coat, I've not seen him with long hair before


----------



## colpa110

MillieDog said:


> Good girl Karen, I think, you may have bitten off more than you can chew
> 
> There are a lot of coat lengths in between short and long. Millie is about 2inches at the moment.
> 
> My favourite grooming tools.
> Slicker Brush
> Decent Metal Comb
> Bull Nosed Scissors - Roseline make
> Thinning Scissors - Roseline again
> Long Scissors - Still roseline, but not totally necessary if you go for clippers.
> Anders ACG single spped Clippers & Comb Attachments.
> Mikki Matt Breaker
> Grooming Table - luxury item but almost essential as it has a great non slip base.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing Weller grow a lovely long coat, I've not seen him with long hair before



Don't hold your breath Julie...I give it six weeks , tops


----------



## MillieDog

Oh I forgot to say. sometimes you don't have to groom all over. Some days I just do the legs, others the body. If you do find a matt (and you will) just get to it within a day or two so it doesn't get to big and out of control.


----------



## embee

One brush and one comb - easy... Karlie coarse comb and Les Poochs Green single head slicker. Flo went wild in the woods today and came home covered in sticky balls and grass seeds. Just 5 mins with the Les Pooches and her coat was sorted  Would be great to see Weller with a lush, black, glossy full coat.


----------



## JoJo

my best tool .. is .. don't laugh .. a basic plastic comb, you cant miss a weeny matt with it ... and touch wood my girls have never had a matt crisis ... although I am on the case constantly, and they all have different coat texture too. 

It's all about staying on top of it ... 

Colin I now know how thick Betty's coat is can can imagine the hard work it is to keep her matt-free .. but worth the effort she is stunning .. 

Dare I say it but I love Weller's coat short, really soft and tactile.


----------



## wellerfeller

Ha thanks you crazy people. I do have lots of different combs, rakes and brushes but none are of a decent make and I think a good brush and comb will help make the job easier. So thanks I will invest, not going to go mad but definately need to improve my basic tools.
I think Wellers body is about 2 1/2" and legs 3 1/2 ish.
He has had a long coat but this was in the first easy year. Have faith Colin and Julie, it's because of you two that I am doing this!!!!!! 6 weeks????? Flipping cheek.......


----------



## Sezra

Good luck.  I think Weller's is a good coat type to grow out as it is like Daisy's and has a looser curl. After chopping all of Daisy's of at the beginning of the summer I have decided to make the effort to grow hers out again to a full long coat!  Millie however otherwise known as the wooly lamb (or tubs  ) will be sheared by the groomer next week as the little madam will not let me to her paws! I have managed to cut out some of the matts caused by constantly having wet feet but having such a thick woolly coat I have struggled to keep on top of it. I am hoping that a good groom will sort it out and then I can keep on top of it again. 

I don't have any equipment to add to what Julie has suggested ot Mandy.  I am looking forward to seeing his coat develop. xxx


----------



## Janev1000

Karlie coarse comb is the only thing for me. Even Les pooches brush is difficult to get through Biscuit - he has mega thick fur! He hates his legs and paws being groomed too which is a real pain as they need it almost daily. I think I need to get a grooming table with straps to keep him in place....and maybe a muzzle as well!! Good luck Karen....I'm sure Weller's fur is easier than Biscuit's! x


----------



## wellerfeller

embee said:


> One brush and one comb - easy... Karlie coarse comb and Les Poochs Green single head slicker. Flo went wild in the woods today and came home covered in sticky balls and grass seeds. Just 5 mins with the Les Pooches and her coat was sorted  Would be great to see Weller with a lush, black, glossy full coat.



I am interested to see what colours come through in an adult full coat on him, as a juvenile he would gain orange/ rusty highlights all over but now he has a different texture coat and his go faster grey stripe, which is subtle at the moment but we shall see.........
I am googling you brush and comb as we speak


----------



## mairi1

Oh good on you ... Theres nothing nicer than a well kept longer coat. 
I would love to groom Molly myself so am starting to collect my tools also!!
I ordered the Roseline double thinning scissors and set to work with them yesterday .. I had a ball!! Delighted with them, well worth the money. As Molly hasn't got her adult coat yet, I've not touched her body, just did face and jaw line. They are so forgiving . Brush wise I've not invested much yet, did order a basic slicker from amazon which seems to do the job and I too have a good metal comb, a Mikki one. I also have the Mikki matt breaker which is fab. Want to go for the Andis clippers And possibly the green les pooches brush too but will wait a bit. What I want more than anything is a blaster dryer but my budget doesnt stretch that far yet! Molly takes hours to dry as her coat is so thick, and that's WITH a hairdryer!!


----------



## wellerfeller

Wow Mairi, that is quite a list!! You put me to shame with your ambitions


----------



## mairi1

wellerfeller said:


> Wow Mairi, that is quite a list!! You put me to shame with your ambitions


I'd swap a couple of combs and brushes any day for your wealth of knowledge and experience


----------



## JoJo

Mairi hey dont put yourself down, we wont have that on this forum .. great list and lets face it a well groomed and beautiful Molly the cockapoo too   we are all learning in here


----------



## mairi1

JoJo said:


> Mairi hey dont put yourself down, we wont have that on this forum .. great list and lets face it a well groomed and beautiful Molly the cockapoo too   we are all learning in here


Ah.. That's lovely thank you . I'm very conscious that I'm ever so slightly (!!) vain and don't want to pass this on to poor Molly 
X


----------



## JoJo

Ha ha ha ... all cockapoos are vain I think ... they know they are gorgeous, well we tell them enough dont we


----------



## wellerfeller

mairi1 said:


> I'd swap a couple of combs and brushes any day for your wealth of knowledge and experience



Don't be silly! A lovely thing to say but if I hadn't misspent my youth mucking around with dogs and had gotten a 'proper'  job I may be in a big house in the country by now, he he.


----------



## Sezra

When Daisy has a long coat I like her to dry naturally as she gets the most amazing twiddly spirals. It is a pain in winter though as I worry about her getting cold.


----------



## wellerfeller

Sezra said:


> When Daisy has a long coat I like her to dry naturally as she gets the most amazing twiddly spirals. It is a pain in winter though as I worry about her getting cold.


That is what I am not looking forward to, they take so long to dry with a full coat! That will not put me off though 

Oooh could that mean a blaster could be next on the list???.


----------



## mairi1

wellerfeller said:


> That is what I am not looking forward to, they take so long to dry with a full coat! That will not put me off though
> 
> Oooh could that mean a blaster could be next on the list???.


Yeah... Go for it!!!


----------



## Mogdog

My favourite grooming items are:

Karlie comb or simple metal combination comb
Green single Les Pooches brush
9" curved scissors
thinning scissors
Tropiclean Papaya Plus shampoo & conditioner in one
Tropiclean D-mat tangle remover

It's quite satisfying doing the grooming yourself and saves money. Have fun!

S x


----------



## colpa110

wellerfeller said:


> That is what I am not looking forward to, they take so long to dry with a full coat! That will not put me off though
> 
> Oooh could that mean a blaster could be next on the list???.


I don't know how any poo owners manage without one....even with one Betty takes an age to dry. If I wash Betty in the evening and don't blast her she is still wet the following morning


----------



## flounder_1

NO KAREN!! I've just decided to opt for your 'don't worry too much about the grooming and keep the coat fairly short' attitude!! Lolly's booked in for Friday. Lolly's not keen on us grooming her. She's not too bad on her neck (where she gets a few matts), back, tail and tummy but hates having the backs of her legs done (where the worst knotts appear) and we're just not as dedicated to it as some of you hard-core groomers are! 

We are lucky that she can get quite long before the serious matts appear but I've found the summer worse as the long grass and seeds etc get stuck in the coat.


----------



## colpa110

flounder_1 said:


> NO KAREN!! I've just decided to opt for your 'don't worry too much about the grooming and keep the coat fairly short' attitude!! Lolly's booked in for Friday. Lolly's not keen on us grooming her. She's not too bad on her neck (where she gets a few matts), back, tail and tummy but hates having the backs of her legs done (where the worst knotts appear) and we're just not as dedicated to it as some of you hard-core groomers are!
> 
> We are lucky that she can get quite long before the serious matts appear but I've found the summer worse as the long grass and seeds etc get stuck in the coat.


That's funny....I think we all secretly love the shaggy look until will realise what
a job maintaining it...I think it will be a case of what a lot of ladies do....letting my hair hair grow....fed up with it ...getting it cut and so on and so on....


----------



## wellerfeller

I know I am going to get itchy clipper fingers but I promise not to cut him. It may be a case of ' wow his coat is really long, quick grab the camera, then cut it off' lol. I hope not but thought it was worth giving it another try. My les pooches brush has been dispatched so watch this space.
( Weller already stinks after a swim in the river ) 

Janet, I am still with that attitude but I have a point to prove (Colin)


----------



## TraceyT33

crikey seems the cockapoo coats have a lot of maintenance.... but i guess it is so worth it and rewarding having a gorgeous dog


----------



## wellerfeller

TraceyT33 said:


> crikey seems the cockapoo coats have a lot of maintenance.... but i guess it is so worth it and rewarding having a gorgeous dog


It is a lot of work! But there are ways around it. Long coat= high maintenance. Short coat= low maintenance. Although the convenience of low maintenance short coat comes at a cost unless you learn to do it yourself.
I pay £35.00 for a full groom, roughly every 3 months. I normally get his coat cut very short so he can go 3 months between cuts, if you prefer a longer look they normally have to go every 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## Ali79

Sezra said:


> Good luck.  I think Weller's is a good coat type to grow out as it is like Daisy's and has a looser curl. After chopping all of Daisy's of at the beginning of the summer I have decided to make the effort to grow hers out again to a full long coat!  Millie however otherwise known as the wooly lamb (or tubs  ) will be sheared by the groomer next week as the little madam will not let me to her paws! I have managed to cut out some of the matts caused by constantly having wet feet but having such a thick woolly coat I have struggled to keep on top of it. I am hoping that a good groom will sort it out and then I can keep on top of it again.
> 
> I don't have any equipment to add to what Julie has suggested ot Mandy.  I am looking forward to seeing his coat develop. xxx


:jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping: BRILLIANT, MARVELOUS, FANTASTIC, EXCELLENT, WONDERFUL, HURRAH, WHOOP WHOOP :jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping: Is this enough to describe how I feel about my Number 2 Poo getting her beautiful coat back - knew you would see the light Sarah  x


----------



## Ali79

Weller will look gorgeous with a long coat as such a handsome boy and yes it does take some work to keep it long but little and often is the right approach. Beau gets matts on a daily basis though I have noticed that now she is coming off the steroids her coat is getting back to the lovely silkier feel as opposed to the woolly sheep feel lol! I also was a great fan of Pet Head but only had some Tropiclean in the bathroom when Beau rolled in poo so used this and I have to say it was far nicer for Beau's coat than the Pet Head. I too let her dry naturally when it is warm as her coat dries so much nicer this way. Good luck Karen and I have faith in you unlike some others lol  x


----------



## wellerfeller

Thank you Ali, I appreciate your encouragement, I am glad you give me longer than 6 weeks 
Good to hear Beau is coming off her meds now, that's great news and getting a fab glossy coat too.
Xx


----------



## Ali79

wellerfeller said:


> Thank you Ali, I appreciate your encouragement, I am glad you give me longer than 6 weeks
> Good to hear Beau is coming off her meds now, that's great news and getting a fab glossy coat too.
> Xx


Thank you Karen - the others are just jealous that you will have a fabulous long coated poo soon and they may have to follow suit  
Beau is on meds on Mondays and Thursdays and I have to ring Newmarket on Wednesday where I am hoping she will come off them completely as has done so well with her recovery. Can't wait for this day not only because she is so much happier on days she is off them but I want the gorgeous coat back  x


----------



## lady amanda

hahah, Just as Lady get's scalped...you go for the longer look...lol. He will look gorgeous no matter what!  let me know how you get on.


----------



## designsbyisis

Where do you get the Tropiclean from ? I have Pet Head but have to say I'm not that impressed with it - it doesn't seem to lather well & doesn't smell that much.




Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Ali79

Hi Lisa - I got mine off ebay as was at a bargain price and they do have a lot of sellers on there but I am sure someone will recommend a stockist. It is definitely worth a try as Beau's coat is much nicer but I expect like us - shampoos have a different effect on different Poos 

Just googled it and Amazon sell Tropiclean too


----------



## animal lover

judah has spaniel fur and poodle curl he is short and stays that way as for danica she is now short after a fight with a burr patch. the burrs won.


----------



## JoJo

designsbyisis said:


> Where do you get the Tropiclean from ? I have Pet Head but have to say I'm not that impressed with it - it doesn't seem to lather well & doesn't smell that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


Oh Lisa sorry to hear you are not happy with Pet Head, as I love this range, it doesn't lather up that much but I love the results. 

Have you tried Nootie, this is another one I use occasionally, I get it from Amazon and it provides much more lather and some lovely scents too, but I still prefer Pet Head .. my fave Pet Head product is the Furtastic creme rinse, I think it was designed for Cockapoos actually lol ... my dogs are super soft and wonderful after using this


----------



## Jedicrazy

Karen, i am 100% shocked at this news... never thought you would change from the keep it short camp! Good for you. I've seen pictures of Weller with his coat longer and he looks gorgeous! I'll give you 6 months too though  ...I know how busy you are and with young kids too. 

Right, must get off this forum for now and go do some :washing:


----------



## wellerfeller

Jedicrazy said:


> Karen, i am 100% shocked at this news... never thought you would change from the keep it short camp! Good for you. I've seen pictures of Weller with his coat longer and he looks gorgeous! I'll give you 6 months too though  ...I know how busy you are and with young kids too.
> 
> Right, must get off this forum for now and go do some :washing:


6 months!!! That's way too generous  I will have to sit on my clipper hands!!


----------



## Sezra

designsbyisis said:


> Where do you get the Tropiclean from ? I have Pet Head but have to say I'm not that impressed with it - it doesn't seem to lather well & doesn't smell that much.


I agree Lisa, I have just gone back to Tropiclean aswell as I never felt it conditioned as well and I always seemed to use loads of shampoo! I also used to use the D matt spray and have ordered some of that aswell. Looking forward to getting it to see if it is just me or if it really is better!


----------



## Ali79

Sezra said:


> I agree Lisa, I have just gone back to Tropiclean aswell as I never felt it conditioned as well and I always seemed to use loads of shampoo! I also used to use the D matt spray and have ordered some of that aswell. Looking forward to getting it to see if it is just me or if it really is better!


I found this too and that is why I commented that I used Tropiclean as the only thing in the bathroom for Beau after rolling in poo and it has definitely made a big difference to her coat as a lot more silky. Pet Head made her coat woolly! I see you haven't seen my comment on this Thread about you letting Daisy have her gorgeous locks back!! Knew you would have a change of heart  Weller will be the next one with gorgeous long fur too  x


----------



## Sezra

Oh Ali, I do apologise  I missed your post! I take it you are pleased then   Yes, her twiddly bits are coming back already! Just need to get it nice and glossy now and a bit longer  Its funny how Cockapoo coats are so different, Millie my curly wurly has a really matt coat comapred to Daisy's and much curlier, it will be interesting to see if Tropiclean makes any difference to hers.

And yes Colin...after going for the chop myself I am also growing mine out again! Girls and their hair eh?? 

I was going to message you tomorrow Ali, to see what Newmarket said about Beau's medication. I will be keeping my fingers crossed for good news  xxx


----------



## Ali79

Sezra said:


> Oh Ali, I do apologise  I missed your post! I take it you are pleased then   Yes, her twiddly bits are coming back already! Just need to get it nice and glossy now and a bit longer  Its funny how Cockapoo coats are so different, Millie my curly wurly has a really matt coat comapred to Daisy's and much curlier, it will be interesting to see if Tropiclean makes any difference to hers.
> 
> And yes Colin...after going for the chop myself I am also growing mine out again! Girls and their hair eh??
> 
> I was going to message you tomorrow Ali, to see what Newmarket said about Beau's medication. I will be keeping my fingers crossed for good news  xxx


Lol I thought you had missed it Sarah as was waiting for you to comment on how pleased I am - very pleased  I do love Daisy's coat and it will be nice to see how Millie's is with the Tropiclean as she maybe able to have a longer coat too  I have to say short hair suits you but oh I do love your long locks as you have such beautiful hair  

Thank you re Beau - I can't wait to ring (nearly rang today but didn't want to jinx it as Giuinio said the 1st August) and see if she can come off the meds as she is so much happier (and far naughtier) when she has days off them. I will message you once I find out  x


----------



## wellerfeller

My new les pooches brush arrived this afternoon. A very quick service I might add but it looks so pretty in its box I am reluctant to take it out


----------



## MillieDog

wellerfeller said:


> Ha thanks you crazy people. I do have lots of different combs, rakes and brushes but none are of a decent make and I think a good brush and comb will help make the job easier. So thanks I will invest, not going to go mad but definately need to improve my basic tools.
> I think Wellers body is about 2 1/2" and legs 3 1/2 ish.
> He has had a long coat but this was in the first easy year. Have faith Colin and Julie, it's because of you two that I am doing this!!!!!! 6 weeks????? Flipping cheek.......


Oops what did we say to encourage this 



wellerfeller said:


> My new les pooches brush arrived this afternoon. A very quick service I might add but it looks so pretty in its box I am reluctant to take it out


Let me know how you get on with your les pooch brush, which colour did you go for.

There is an inbetween coat that works really well. You don't have to go for short or long, there is a shaggy mid length that is works very well. I aim for this with Millie, I usually get her coat to about 4" max before it starts to become too difficult to maintain. And you may well need clippers at some point with the comb attachments, its the quickest way to trim the coat to keep the mid length look. :decision:


----------



## wellerfeller

I went for a matt buster single. I went through posts and Adam had said its brill for getting rid of matts but if there are no matts then it just acts as a great all rounder.
So far so good!
I think I will still send Weller into the groomers every now and again, for hygiene clip and arm pits etc.

I already have clippers. Have done him a few times myself.


----------



## wellerfeller

No laughing when some of you see him on Sunday!! He looks all sad and bald faced


----------



## Sezra

What have you done to him Karen?


----------



## wellerfeller

Not guilty! See my other ' not happy' thread.


----------



## Sezra

wellerfeller said:


> Not guilty! See my other ' not happy' thread.


Sorry! Just seen it now. :hug: xxx


----------



## Guest

designsbyisis said:


> Where do you get the Tropiclean from ? I have Pet Head but have to say I'm not that impressed with it - it doesn't seem to lather well & doesn't smell that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


It's like salon shampoo, it's not meant to lather much & you only need a bit. I like lots of lather but you get used to it. I've only tried Pethead but Ollie's coat is so soft. 

xx


----------



## wilfiboy

Christies stock Tropiclens x


----------



## wellerfeller

Just thought I would update on Weller's coat progress and I am starting to struggle!!
He seems to want to do nothing more than roll in poo at the moment and bathing a long haired poo is never a quick job  he done it again today and that was it, the lot was coming off!! 
However after a bath, conditioner, detangler and a brush over with the tangle teezer and matt zapper he is looking lovely and smelling sweet again, so the coat stays.........for now.
His brown is showing more in his coat now and lots and lots of white hairs that I don't notice when he is short.
I will keep at it for a while yet.


----------



## Guest

Looking good, keep it up, I'm trying to grow Ollie's coat longer, so it's good to see your progress 😊


----------



## Jedicrazy

I can so sympathise Karen, I'm spending so long pulling half of the woods/fields from Obi's coat and with another Poo around it's a lot of work! He's having a full detangle and bath tomorrow and I know it's going to take me ages . Not quite sure why I'm doing it either as we'll be on the beach on Saturday but if I don't do him I think the results after the weekend will be even worse. Weller's coat is just starting to get to a nice length so stick with it or you'll regret cutting it on frustrated whim.


----------



## Janev1000

I had to give Biscuit a deep clean today after he disappeared down a path in the woods and came back out with his entire legs and underneath covered in the thickest black mud possible! We're keeping him short at the mo while Honey is still young. x


----------



## Nanci

I must be the oddball! Sami is 10 months and has never had a matt yet . . knock wood! I brush him every other day and he is becomming more tolerant now, still does not like his legs and feet done, but I give a treat and he will be still for about 5 minutes, so I go really fast! Carley seems to have the same coat, very wavy, but not curly and she wiggles and squeels a little, so i never try more than a few minutes at a time with her.


----------



## designsbyisis

Dexter is almost 9 months & he is not too bad for matts - just where his collar sits & in his moustache. I've bought some tropiclean shampoo & their d Matt spray too and both are great. 

When you bath your poo - do you brush when wet or wait till dry ? I feel like I'd be brushing out his curls if I do it wet


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## mairi1

Aw.... You're doing a grand job.. He looks fab 
He could almost be passed for a choccy poo in that last photo... Gorgeous 
xx


----------



## lady amanda

He looks wonderful!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wellerfeller

Thanks guys. I must say though it's not the matts that are getting to me, he doesn't suffer too badly with those. It's the amount of time it takes to bath and dry him. I brush him through with conditioner on him while wet using the tangle teezer, this makes the matts obvious, then I work through those matts with the zapper. If there are any little ones left when he is dry I just cut them out. 
I have always been a lazy groomer, which is why he has always had a short coat.


----------



## Ali79

Weller's coat is looking gorgeous - well done Karen and keep up the good work as know it is difficult but I do love a long coated Poo though I do sympathise as Beau's coat changed quite a lot whilst on steroids (maybe it was due to change but I have to use something as an excuse) and she gets more matts than she used to but it is worth it in the long run  x


----------



## Pollypiglet

Karen I admire your persistance! I would love to have my two long as I love the shaggy look but I know that I am not comitted enough to daily grooming and wet walks are so much easier if they are short coated just an hour in the car on 'vetbed' and they are dry and clean. Also I find I do not miss ticks or other parasites. If this is the look you want I wish you luck but my groomer is more than happy for me to keep my short coat look. (I wonder why?)


----------



## MillieDog

Karen, Weller looks fab. Can I be cheeky and ask you to hang on till I see you again. I would love to see Weller with his long coat.

Do you air dry Weller or blow dry him. I air dry Millie. A quick wrap up in a towel and a cuddle, but then left to air dry. I can just see you wrapping Weller in a towel


----------



## wellerfeller

Hi Julie yes I will leave his coat until you see him. His coat seems to be growing thicker rather than longer! I normally leave him to dry naturally until he looks cold then the hair dryer comes out, which he loves.


----------



## MillieDog

Glad he loves the hairdrier, such a stylish cockapoo.

Just realised I'm not back properly until October, not sure if you can hang on that long !


----------



## JoJo

Looking good Mr Weller Fella  yep keep his coat long please Karen, I want to have a cuddle with a curly full coat Weller too


----------



## wellerfeller

Hi, I know this is now an old thread but I have booked Weller in to have his hair cut tomorrow!! I just think with the weather turning he is now wet and smelly all the time. So.........I have given up, short coat here we come


----------



## Jedicrazy

ah Karen, I can't say anything because I did the same on Friday just gone  Obi is now sporting a much short cut and no regrets . This weather is just not good for longer coats that don't dry out properly and bring half the woods/fields back with you. 

Hope your groomer does what you ask! Post a before and after shot pretty please.


----------



## designsbyisis

I was thinking of keeping Dex long all over (which is then covered with a coat) and then giving the legs a good short cut - would that look daft ?


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## MillieDog

What a shame, but smelly dog hair is not nice, so fully understandable.


----------



## mairi1

Oh well Karen....you have given it a good go and I'm sure Weller will look just as great...as long as his face is done well..that's the main thing...I think anyway  

Now... Are you returning to the same groomers or not :question::question::question:

If so I hope you're list of instructions will be adhered to this time 

Look forward to an update 

xxx


----------



## wellerfeller

No Mairi a different groomer this time and I am expecting a face shave this time as it wasn't even done straight last time so it's ll over the place?

Lisa I had thought about doing this kind if cut but thought he would look like a hairy bowling ball with little legs sticking out of the bottom!


----------



## JoJo

Has Weller been cut short? 

My girls are all short and practical, so much better ... drying 3 CP's with longer coats is hard going everyday


----------



## wellerfeller

Weller is short! He looks ok, bit uneven. At least he is easier to manage I suppose.


----------



## Lozzie

Karen how long did you manage to leave it (I mean length!) Willows fur is 11cm now- hard to show in pic!! Resisting the urge to cut!!


----------



## JoJo

Short cuts work for me in the wet, soggy and muddy months ... all year then lol


----------



## Jedicrazy

Karen, where are the before/after hoto: ????


----------



## wellerfeller

I forgot the before  but here are some afters. She done his face quite nice considering the wonkiness she had to work with but his tail looks silly and still not the best groom but hey ho, nice and easy!


----------



## mairi1

Awww ....Karen he looks really lovely  and so tiny .
Looks a good job to me xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy

Think his face looks better than before as makes his shaved nose more in proportion. Lovely Weller!


----------



## wellerfeller

Lol very diplomatic Clare!


----------



## Jedicrazy

I was being sincere Karen! It does look better. His legs are a little short for me though..


----------



## dmgalley

I love them long too but he looks super cute!! I am sure the first time Jake comes in with snowballs stuck all over him he will be promptly getting a puppy cut.


----------



## wellerfeller

His legs are short but he rolled in mouldy disgusting rotten grass this afternoon and I had to give him another wash off..........he dried sooooo quickly! He looks tiny though.


----------



## JoJo

Weller looks fab .. I really like him short .. short, sleek and classy black cockapoo comes to mind  He reminds me of my parents dog in so many ways, he is gorgeous


----------



## wellerfeller

I think he will look better in a couple of weeks after its grown out a bit 
Thank you his lovely compliments guys.


----------



## lady amanda

He does look great! looks ready for a cuddle!


----------



## colpa110

He looks more puppyish and it's much more pactical which will give you more time to have a go at that grout


----------



## wellerfeller

colpa110 said:


> He looks more puppyish and it's much more pactical which will give you more time to have a go at that grout



It's supposed to be that colour? Honest


----------



## Jedicrazy

That Mr Clean is a right cheeky sod


----------

